# Golf Tips for the iPhone (and iPod)



## jmaynard (May 9, 2011)

Golf Tips for the iPhone (and iPod) requires no internet connection and needs no more than two taps to find the correct set up for any golf shot (crosswinds, sloping lies, uphill, downhill, sand, water and much, much more). Self contained and easy to use Golf Tips is perfect for use ON or OFF the course!

Full details with screen shots in the App Store


----------

